# Good Photo Locations in Aberdeen



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello :wave:

Was wondering if anyone from Aberdeen or around the area can recommend some good photo locations for getting some snaps of the car?

Been to the Denburn car park in the city center but looking for other good locations.


Thanks
Scott


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hmmmmmm down the beach late at night at sunset is usually good. Or in the morning for the sunrise? Asda Garthdee first floor carpark. usually dead on weekdays so plenty space.

No sure of any others off the top of my head.


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Cove bay if we get any sun :devil:










Also out front of the aecc or behind asda at beach if gates are open


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Done many a shoot at Stonehaven Harbour


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

What about the cobbled streets around the Brig O Balgownie?

Here's one I took 26 years ago


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Harbour is not bad on a good night, the new Union square car park is not bad.

Gav


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Harbour is not bad on a good night
> 
> Gav


Oh aye?


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Oh aye?


Haha...


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mini 360 said:


> Oh aye?


Like you didnt know........................:lol:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Like you didnt know........................:lol:


:lol: One of my mates has a flat looking onto the side streets. You see a LOT of things you hoped you never would lol!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Torry battery, or Greyhope Road looking across the harbour at night?


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions... keep em' coming


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

up the back of cove next to the light house, tyrebabber forest, harbour area, car park next to bt building back of unioun square, fivie castle, castle frazer or if u fanncy a road trip up the feteresso forest or ballater braemar way prob some gd locations up thier.

hope that helps m8


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

+1 on the stonehaven harbour, Edzell castle also a few places on the cairn o mount road between Banchory and Fetercairn. Top of the Bervie Braes looking down onto stoney harbour.:thumb:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I like the Harbour for pics. Some decent locations out deeside for something different.

Industrial pics can look cool so BOD, Dyce and to a lesser extent Westhill. 

The power station bit at leylodge too!


----------

